# The best deal I could find was........?????



## radicalradam (Jul 19, 2005)

Basildon Insurance...........

It pays to be an old git like me.........max no claims.......age 40........731.00 per year fully comp, breakdown cover, and interest free instalments...........cool!!!


----------



## Tenacity (Aug 26, 2005)

*try keith micheals ins*

got a quote from keith micheals for my soon to pick up r33gtsturbo for £530 fully comp pnc . gd huh , i am 40 though lol .


----------



## andyneed4speed (Sep 2, 2005)

*Performance Direct for me*

My first Skyline, age 44, only got 3 yrs NCB (somebody used my Mondeo ST24 as a getaway car in an armed robbery!).

Stuart at Performance Direct bust a gut to get my premium down to £1072 for non-classic 12k miles P/A.

Proper Fully Comp with courtesy car, approved repairer, legal exp & all that - give them a ring on 01708 716122.

Next best was Hy-Performance (£1123) ring 0800 068 2939.

Tried all the others mentioned on this forum (A-Plan, Adrian Flux, etc, etc) but nobody came close to these 2

Previous owner had a good deal with Direct Line (£700+) only in his 30's, hadn't even been driving that long but had full NC.

Hope this helps somebody out

Andy


----------



## slaphead (Sep 11, 2005)

*Don't know if this might help....*

I just purchased my 1st Skyline (GTR 32), and did the usual thing trolling around all the insurance companys getting quotes most came back in the 1000 plus range - lowest was Osbourne and sons at 725. 

At this point I had a minor revelation and tried my existing agents Quoteline direct and they came back with 569 with NFU - AM alloys and exhaust inclusive. Needless to say I bit their hand off and paid up there and then.

Details - driver aged 42 - 2 years NCB (company car) 4K per year - agreed max value on alloys. 

Ok this was not straight forward, as the girls answering the new business lines don't always know how to handle skylines - and you'll need to negotiate with the back room boys (underwriters) - in this instance it proved well worth it. :smokin:


----------

